# Android Streaming Issue



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone else having the following issue on unrooted devices?

If i connect to wifi and run streaming setup (In Home and Out of Home) it completes successfully, and i am able to stream shows.

if i then turn off wifi and enable cellular streaming, then try to watch a show on the phone, i get this error:










If i run setup again it fails with this error:










This happened on my phone (A 2013 Moto X Unrooted, Unlocked Bootloader) and my wife's phone (Samsung Galaxy S4 Stock)


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Streaming via cellular isn't supported on any device right now.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

geekmedic said:


> Streaming via cellular isn't supported on any device right now.


Are you sure? The feature checklist shows that it is supported. There is an option in the application to enable cellular streaming.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I'm able to stream over 4G. Try having your Roamio phone home to TiVo and see if that helps. After that, rebooting (phone, Roamio, routers, etc.). After that it gets harder.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

I was able to stream over 4g for a little while this evening. i just tried again and got the "Error while streaming" popup. i'm not sure what is going on here...


----------



## sportbiker2000 (Oct 2, 2014)

You have to initially set up streaming at home, near your home network.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

sportbiker2000 said:


> You have to initially set up streaming at home, near your home network.


I do and it completes successfully. as soon as i turn off wifi, and attempt to stream a show i get the error.


----------

